# Wide Blue Sound Announces New Flagship Synth: ELYSIUM



## NathanRightnour (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi everyone! 👋🏼

After 17 months of development, Wide Blue Sound is proud to introduce our extremely ambitious release *ELYSIUM — an inspiring two-layer synth for creating music with spectacular tonal rhythms, movement and unrivaled playability. *
​I started to post all the details here, but nobody would enjoy a post that long, and frankly the website is so much more fun & easy to read that you're better off going there. It's fully-featured and interactive. Use desktop/laptop if you can, and don't miss the trailer!

Feel free to comment below or message us in our website's live chat. We're on Los Angeles time and if we're awake we will answer.

The response so far has been amazing and we are super grateful. Now we look forward to sharing this with you all. We hope you have as much fun with Elysium as we had making it.♥

Warmest Regards,

Nathan Rightnour
_Founder-CEO, Wide Blue Sound_

---




_Elysium is $199 with special intro pricing at $179, and is available on www.WideBlueSound.com. It works in Kontakt 6 or the free Kontakt Player 6, and can be conveniently installed + updated in the future using Native Access._

*Check out the Elysium trailer, music demos and more at the Wide Blue Sound website.*


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 23, 2020)

I was wondering when you might come out with a new synth. I've used Eclipse a lot and it's one of my favs.


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 23, 2020)

Waiting for the more in depth video walkthrough.
Sounds pretty interesting!


----------



## Dominiko (Oct 23, 2020)

Beautiful gui


----------



## arovane (Oct 23, 2020)

and exquisite sound.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks, sounds quite cool ! Interested, but at price point ..... Demo is a must; to audition thoroughly on studio system. Best wishes for successful Intro, and happy new Users !


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 23, 2020)

Ditto for the GUI and great sound... and a walkthrough would be helpful.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 23, 2020)

Looking forward to the walkthrough as well.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi everyone, thanks for all the kind words!

We're filming a walkthrough this weekend 🎉 stay tuned.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Oct 23, 2020)

🍿🎥 



_(fullscreen recommended)_


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Oct 23, 2020)

Yes, looking forward to a walk through. Especially the Errie section and some atmosphere stuff.


----------



## shawnsingh (Oct 23, 2020)

"pleasantly intoxicating"


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 24, 2020)

That sounds and looks very enticing. I've always hedged on getting Orbit although I like what Ive heard. This looks like a maturing of their earlier stuff and much more.

And, now that is UI! Best I've seen. 

Congratulations -


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 24, 2020)

Trying to stay within 'Commercial Announcement' rules and intent ! Many positive impressions, so far, but this is in a cost range of several top tier synths, with truly capable free Demos. (_happy to name them, but many know which ones_).
They remain on my short list, but Elysium is unlikely to get there without full Demo option. 

_Sorry 'bout that_ .........


----------



## NathanRightnour (Oct 24, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> And, now that is UI! Best I've seen.
> 
> Congratulations -



Thanks jynyc! Spent more time on the UI than I'd like to admit... 😏 wanted to get the UX perfect.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Oct 24, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> full Demo option



Kontakt doesn't support demos — wish we could! Hopefully the walkthrough will be very useful for you.

And we have an unconditional 14-day guarantee, so if you're interested there's a great reason to give it a shot.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Oct 25, 2020)

Well, this looks like a great evolution of what I have seen of Orbit and Eclipse. Very nice UI, and I particularly like the look of the preset browser. Appreciated the diversity in the demos, and looking forward to some more videos.

On the topic of demos: the only way I've seen it done for Kontakt libraries is via remote connection software or with a secondary, very sample-limited instrument for Kontakt Full. I would personally be happy enough seeing videos demoing presets + videos demoing features, especially given the 14-day guarantee.

To weigh in on price... To me, the price seems in line with other Kontakt Player instruments I see in this category, considering how feature-rich this looks. It seems that I have another serious contender for my single holiday purchase this year


----------



## berto (Oct 26, 2020)

another great library that i will have just to look at with the regret i won't afford it...
well done anyway !!!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 26, 2020)

shadowsoflight said:


> Well, this looks like a great evolution of what I have seen of Orbit and Eclipse. Very nice UI, and I particularly like the look of the preset browser. Appreciated the diversity in the demos, and looking forward to some more videos.
> 
> On the topic of demos: the only way I've seen it done for Kontakt libraries is via remote connection software or with a secondary, very sample-limited instrument for Kontakt Full. I would personally be happy enough seeing videos demoing presets + videos demoing features, especially given the 14-day guarantee.
> 
> To weigh in on price... To me, the price seems in line with other Kontakt Player instruments I see in this category, considering how feature-rich this looks. It seems that I have another serious contender for my single holiday purchase this year



Good point re. Kontakt libs ! I overlooked that important detail ... focused heavily on a specific provider famous for '_striped horse, opera star, honey bee home_' offerings ...... in comparable cost range. 

Truly hope to obtain sufficient detail re. Elysium to be comfortable moving forward.

THX !


----------



## berto (Oct 26, 2020)

wait a minute, since it installs with native access, does it mean it will be in Komplete?


----------



## shadowsoflight (Oct 26, 2020)

berto said:


> wait a minute, since it installs with native access, does it mean it will be in Komplete?


Nope, unfortunately, just that it is compatible with the free Kontakt Player.


----------



## berto (Oct 26, 2020)

shadowsoflight said:


> Nope, unfortunately, just that it is compatible with the free Kontakt Player.


i thought it was like with another brand with orange GUI.... pity


----------



## NathanRightnour (Oct 26, 2020)

We have zero plans to be in Komplete!

We were simply invited to be on their Native Access platform — an opportunity we couldn't resist since it's much easier for our users


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 26, 2020)

Wow....This thing sounds Insanely Great !!!
GREAT job congrats on the new release .


----------



## soothingpanic (Oct 27, 2020)

Is there a walkthrough video or review posted somewhere? This sounds nice but I would not risk this price w/o knowing a lot more about how this synth really performs.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Oct 27, 2020)

soothingpanic said:


> Is there a walkthrough video or review posted somewhere? This sounds nice but I would not risk this price w/o knowing a lot more about how this synth really performs.


Indeed there is, in the next day or two! It's a big one — lots to cover.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 27, 2020)

After reading all the comments about it being too expensive I was expecting to see a price tag of $399 or so. Was pleasantly surprised!
I only had to skim through the naked demos to hear how versatile this thing can be (particularly The Lark Transcending. So much delicious ear candy. UGH!)
Which by the way... my compliments to the demo producers. They sound fantastic.


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 27, 2020)

It really sounds great. The fact that it can play quiet and loud is very appealing. It kinda blows Albion one out the window.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 28, 2020)

NathanRightnour said:


> 🍿🎥
> 
> 
> 
> _(fullscreen recommended)_



That demo is gorgeous, I would love to hear a whole album like that.


----------



## gnapier (Oct 28, 2020)

nordicguy said:


> Waiting for the more in depth video walkthrough.
> Sounds pretty interesting!



^^^^^This^^^^^


----------



## Strezov (Oct 28, 2020)

This is one of the most amazing instruments I've played. We immediately got 7 copies for our studio facility. Highly recommended!


----------



## axb312 (Oct 28, 2020)

Sounds good but I'll wait for a better price/sale. Intro price is a bit insulting for early adopters IMHO.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 28, 2020)

Sounds killer!

Having watched the price on Orbit since it came out five years ago, I'm pretty comfortable betting that all you people waiting for a better price are going to be waiting for a _long_ time. An "insulting" intro price, it is not.


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 28, 2020)

INSULTING? Wow!!! 

and not very humble IMO


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 28, 2020)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Sounds killer!
> 
> Having watched the price on Orbit since it came out five years ago, I'm pretty comfortable betting that all you people waiting for a better price are going to be waiting for a _long_ time. An "insulting" intro price, it is not.



Would have chosen different word had I posted, but honestly well up there in cost for some with no prior exposure to WBS. Encouraged with ongoing praises here, and hoping to see a Sample Talk Thread sometime soon. @ NathanRightnour responded with cool _"unconditional 14-day guarantee "_ reminder. Will continue to follow Walkthrough and future discussion.  
Kinda restricted here in Commercial Announcement territory ......


----------



## axb312 (Oct 28, 2020)

Not sure what you guys are talking about @jtnyc and @jacobthestupendous . A google search reveals that Wide Blue Sound has had regular sales in 2018,2019 and 2020 in the range of 25-50% off. This intro price is about 10% off.

Perhaps I'm misunderstanding something and maybe you can pass judgment again?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 29, 2020)

An _insulting_ price would be if they said everyone gets a 10% discount except @axb312 and @sostenuto (who must pay a 10% premium because we don’t like their faces). The actual situation is that they are offering an introductory discount, which they are under no obligation to do, even to your highness. 

Elysium is priced very normally for a quality Kontakt Player library, which is in a range where, frankly, the difference of 15% doesn’t swing the price much, and the cost difference is certainly negligible if it is something you will get immediate use and benefit from. There’s no immediate benefit if you have to wait over a year for the discount you’d prefer. Maybe you don’t sell your music and you can’t afford to buy any toys that aren’t 50% or more off; there’s no shame in that, but if that’s the case, save your criticisms for the Deals, Deals, Deals thread. Don’t drag down the Commercial Announcement of a small developer who makes really good stuff.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Nov 2, 2020)

Hey everyone!

I'm happy to say that the walkthrough is out 🥂

Enjoy:


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 3, 2020)

Lots to learn if moving forward. Is there a list of the 300 Presets ? These will be key for me as starting points during early days. Hoping you will continue to refine and add to this list !


----------



## NathanRightnour (Nov 3, 2020)

@sostenuto, thanks for your interest. We'd love to assist you via the website's contact form or [email protected].


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the walkthrough; it really solidifies how powerful this VI is. I take it as a good sign when the developer sounds like they're having fun while playing with the tool!

I really love the modular nature - being able to generate or lock FX separate from sounds separate from sequencers etc. Feels like there are a lot of possibilities with this instrument.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 4, 2020)

Just watched the walk though. What a fantastic instrument! If I could run Kontakt 6 I would have purchased this immediately. Unfortunately I'm still on and old 2008 Mac Pro that can't run any os past El Capitan, so Im stuck in Kontakt 5 land until I upgrade my computer, which will happen soon I think, but that's for a different thread.

While I see a very positive response to Elysium, I'm surprised it's not bigger. I think it's the best release of any type of instrument in a long time and worthy of 100's of posts and even more purchases. The sounds are vast and unique. The flexibility combined with the killer UI is stellar! The preset shapes for the mod sequencer is the best I've ever seen by far. So flexible, so fast. I'm envious and frustrated I can't run it. I want this today! Sadly I will have to wait until I get a new system sorted out.

Anyone who thinks the pricing is too high are way off. Well worth $200 IMO

Congratulations Wide Blue Sound and good luck. I'll be back to get this in due time.


----------



## rnb_2 (Nov 4, 2020)

Agreed - this has just shot to the top of the pile for me. Since I own Sonuscore's TOC 2, I've been eyeing the Elysion crossgrade for months, but at the same price, the sound of Elysium (have to make sure not to confuse the two!) is really amazing, and the features and interface look outstanding.

Wish I knew whether there might be a Black Friday deal on this. While it is totally worth the asking price, I got burned by a photo software company emailing me every day this time last year to "not miss out on your 30% launch special upgrade discount", only to have them do a 50% off sale four days after I broke down and bought it. It leaves a bad taste. If there isn't a Black Friday deal coming (or if it will be the same as the launch deal), I'll pick this up sooner...


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 5, 2020)

I made it up to 10 minutes of the walkthrough video before going through my Black Friday list to see what gets crossed off. I'm going to try to make it until noon today but I've already talked myself into it. This sounds fantastic and has a lot of potential for inspiration.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Nov 7, 2020)

Hey everyone! I'm so happy to hear that the walkthrough is doing what it's supposed to — making transparent just how inspiring Elysium can be.

If anyone has other questions let me know.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 8, 2020)

Picked this up yesterday. Really having some fun finding my way around. Very smart design and the possibilities are pretty inspiring. I have to keep re-watching the walkthrough as there is quite a bit packed under the hood. Nice work Nathan!! Very impressive!


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Nov 11, 2020)

Wow, your sale sure is a big F You to early adopters! $50 off the intro price I paid when you launched 20 days ago. Really?!?


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Nov 11, 2020)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Sounds killer!
> 
> Having watched the price on Orbit since it came out five years ago, I'm pretty comfortable betting that all you people waiting for a better price are going to be waiting for a _long_ time. An "insulting" intro price, it is not.



This post didn't age well. Only took them 20 days.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 11, 2020)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> Wow, your sale sure is a big F You to early adopters! $50 off the intro price I paid when you launched 20 days ago. Really?!?


Have to admit, that's a bold move unless you're trying to destroy your reputation quickly.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 11, 2020)

Wow ....at 129 this is No Brainer ...BOUGHT 👍🏻...(but yeah didn't early adopters pay 50 more only a few days ago 😳 ?) EEK


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Nov 11, 2020)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Wow ....at 129 this is No Brainer ...BOUGHT 👍🏻...(but yeah didn't early adopters pay 50 more only a few days ago 😳 ?) EEK



Yep, $179 on release day 10/23

And according to their facebook page: " we painstakingly built it from scratch over 17 months, so we can’t really do crossgrade/loyalty pricing for this. "


----------



## rnb_2 (Nov 11, 2020)

I was about to purchase at the intro price after reading about other developers not doing BF sales below intro pricing. Can't say I'm upset that I held out, but how they handle existing customers will be interesting to see. This is a sale-price-driven market - everybody knows not to buy anything at full price unless you have a client footing the bill - and with so many developers fighting for our money at this time of year, this might have been inevitable.

Could they have maybe gotten away with a smaller discount, like $149? That's how I originally interpreted the "$50 off" message, before seeing it was $50 off the intro price, and I would have bought immediately at $149, too.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 11, 2020)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> This post didn't age well. Only took them 20 days.


Indeed not


----------



## rnb_2 (Nov 11, 2020)

Something tells me they might have been better off giving a bigger discount from release through BF, maybe $159 or $169, then going to full price. Releasing anywhere near BF is always going to be a minefield.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 11, 2020)

rnb_2 said:


> Something tells me they might have been better off giving a bigger discount from release through BF, maybe $159 or $169, then going to full price. Releasing anywhere near BF is always going to be a minefield.



Or maybe keep the $179 for Elysium through BF and put a heftier discount on Orbit / Eclipse. Introduce more people to the older VIs to get them excited for the new one.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Nov 11, 2020)

Hey everyone 👋

I'd love to share some good news to get things back into positivity-land.

Anyone who has ever talked to us knows that we go above and beyond to make everyone happy, even if it doesn't always make sense financially. While we planned to privately email all Elysium customers with a special BF offer, we should have done it _before_ announcing the main BF offer. So I'd love to clarify that here personally before that email goes out:

We are giving all Elysium owners a 15% off coupon on another WBS purchase that stacks on the 35% Black Friday deal. This adds up to significant savings.

*However to make sure 100% of people are happy*, if that isn't enough then email us and we will alternatively refund you the difference between your purchase price and the BF price. That way you got the synth early _and_ get the BF price. Hopefully that feels like the best case scenario for any customer of any company.

In fact we've already gladly been doing this. So just talk to us — we listen 

On a more personal note, please understand that there are some people who think our BF sale is too much, too little, too early or too late. We are doing the best we can and luckily you're in good hands, because we will make sure you're happy.

Thanks for understanding!

Regards
Nathan


----------



## rnb_2 (Nov 11, 2020)

That's the way to head off bad feelings


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 11, 2020)

NathanRightnour said:


> *However to make sure 100% of people are happy*, if that isn't enough then email us and we will alternatively refund you the difference between your purchase price and the BF price. That way you got the synth early _and_ get the BF price. Hopefully that feels like the best case scenario for any customer of any company.
> 
> In fact we've already gladly been doing this.



That sounds very fair. Glad you could clear things up!


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Nov 11, 2020)

Gotta admit, they made it right. And it is a great product.


----------



## LandWaterSky (Nov 19, 2020)

Just purchased. Thanks for the Black Friday discount.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Dec 6, 2020)

A fun little video for you all:


Take a behind-the-scenes look of "Brutforce", a track made 100% with Elysium — Motion Synthesizer from Wide Blue Sound.

We’re going back to the 80’s, but with a contemporary twist. Showcasing the deep flexibility of Elysium — with building cinematic energy into huge walls of retro synth sound — this track comes complete with all the sparkle, decoration and catchy neon flair that you’d expect from the decade that brought us big hair and the home-workout video.

All Elysium except for drums. See more Elysium at 👉🏼 https://www.WideBlueSound.com


----------



## NathanRightnour (May 28, 2021)

Wide Blue Sound ELYSIUM PATCH DEMO (no talking)​

Please fullscreen and enjoy! 🍿

*Description*
In this video, composer Shaun Chasin flips through some of his favorite presets, showing us what just a single instance of Elysium can do.

Listen how Elysium easily creates evolving, natural-sounding, musical sounds that are impossible to make on any other synth.

Everything you hear has no mixing or external effects, just the presets as-is. Elysium gives you everything you need to make a remarkable sound out-of-the-box.

See more at WideBlueSound.com.

*WHAT DO THE CRITICS SAY?
Here are some direct quotes from magazines and press:*
* Elysium was one of the biggest surprises of the year.
* Wide Blue Sound releases a significant groundbreaking, two-layer synth for Kontakt.
* Elysium is a monster of organic rhythmic inspiration.
* The presets in Elysium are simply mind-blowing and inspirational right out of the box.
* the sound of Elysium is flawless
* The layout of the interface is well designed and comprehensive.
* It's an excellent tool for hybrid scoring, underscoring, EDM, ambient, and many other genres of electronic music.
* Elysium has endless possibilities and diving into it only reaps rewards. It was an inspiring voyage through an instrument of sheer creative power that ultimately exceeded all my expectations.
* Wide Blue Sound has fused tonal rhythms with beautiful sounds to give us a utopia of possibility in Elysium
* huge range of sample and synthesis based instruments.
* a never-ending supply of new and engaging sounds
* Very quickly you get the idea of how you can control the movement
* Elysium is all about the journey, discovering and morphing worlds together and it’s best to see it in those ethereal terms.
* a place of exploration and adventure
* The sounds coming out of Elysium are lush and lively. There’s a lot of big sounds and movement going on.
* the interface is easy, inviting and lets you play to find the sort of atmospheres you’re after
* ...a never-ending supply of new and engaging sounds. It doesn’t want to be a preset synth, although there are plenty of presets, it wants to be a place of exploration and adventure.
* "Fantastic synth and really good value for the money"
* "The motion, the arpeggios, the way it can add movement is absolutely fantastic"
* "While it can don motions really well, you can change every instrument into a playable instrument"
* "While you have hundreds of presets, you can make thousands of different ones"
* "Out of the box the presets sound fantastic, but the instrument really encourages you to dive in and experiment."
* Wide Blue Sound specialize in making synths with great controllable movement and texture.
* [The sounds are] "Well tuned, rich, and a good variety of timbres."
* The true beauty of Elysium, as with Orbit and Eclipse, is the ergonomic, yet deeply malleable modulation system that creates a TON of movement within both the effects and the treatment of the sound engines. This, to me, is where Elysium shows its strength.
* it shows WBS have been thinking carefully about sound quality
* [Motion Sequencers] I loved putting them on the percussion engine, changing the length of the sample, the morph and bass controls, to create a lively, breathing, percussive movement.
* Extremely inspiring sounds!
* Focussing on giving the user tight control of the rhythmic motion and pulsing within Synth sounds, * Wide Blue Sound have found themselves a strong niche within the Kontakt world.
* it can create sounds that no rival can replicate
* a cornucopia
* one-of-a-kind hybrid instruments that have to be heard to be believed


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi @NathanRightnour ,

Thanks for the sale.

Just a few questions about the libraries. I have Elysium in the shopping cart  .

With regards to Orbit, and Eclipse What's the biggest difference between these two libraries ? It was a bit hard to evaluate the difference between them as far as content is concerned.

The Expansions are additional Presets (Correct) ? , that I would just add to the libraries Preset folder ?

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## NathanRightnour (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi Muziksculp, thanks for your questions.


> With regards to Orbit, and Eclipse What's the biggest difference between these two libraries ?


Orbit is geared towards easily making amazing cinematic atmospheres/soundscapes, pads and pulses. The soundset is very unique as it was designed entirely by Jeff Rona.

Elysium's engine is the natural evolution and allows for more flexibility. The soundsources are deep-sampled and straddle the lines between today's pop and cinematic styles. Elysium also has an entire Tonal Percussion soundset for it's Perc module, which allows you to create transients (evolving or not) for your evolving synth sounds, or use it on it's own.

People who buy both want the wide variety of sounds and presets (which we spend quite a bit of time on) to kickstart their creativity and inspiration. The soundsources give each synth their own sonic world, and the presets naturally follow suit.



> The Expansions are additional Presets (Correct) ? , that I would just add to the libraries Preset folder ?


Yes, and they are also NKS compatible if you work that way. Installation is simple and we have a visual Quick Start guide that comes in your download email that is better than I can describe here 

Cheers,
Nathan R


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2021)

@NathanRightnour ,

Thanks for the feedback, I was asking about the difference between *Eclipse* and *Orbit *?

Any feedback on those ?

Thanks.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Nov 12, 2021)

Hah! My bad. Orbit and Eclipse have similar engines, but generally ORBIT is more beautiful and ECLIPSE is darker and more aggressive. You can use the distortions in ORBIT to grunge it up as much as you want, but ECLIPSE's soundsources are pretty spectacular out of the box and are aggressive using methods other than distortion for the most part.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2021)

NathanRightnour said:


> Hah! My bad. Orbit and Eclipse have similar engines, but generally ORBIT is more beautiful and ECLIPSE is darker and more aggressive. You can use the distortions in ORBIT to grunge it up as much as you want, but ECLIPSE's soundsources are pretty spectacular out of the box and are aggressive using methods other than distortion for the most part.




OK. Perfect. (THANKS)  

I have Elysium & Orbit in the shopping cart, I will be checking out in a few minutes. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> OK. Perfect. (THANKS)
> 
> I have Elysium & Orbit in the shopping cart, I will be checking out in a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Let me know your thoughts on Orbit.
I have Elysium and love it , was thinkin’ about adding orbit or eclipse.😁


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Let me know your thoughts on Orbit.
> I have Elysium and love it , was thinkin’ about adding orbit or eclipse.😁


Sure, I got Elysium and Orbit. I have them both installed. But didn't get the chance to play with either of them. 

I will spend a little time with Orbit today, and let you know what I think about it.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Sure, I got Elysium and Orbit. I have them both installed. But didn't get the chance to play with either of them.
> 
> I will spend a little time with Orbit today, and let you know what I think about it.


😁👍🏻


----------



## shawnsingh (Nov 14, 2021)

I love orbit and eclipse. I've found it especially useful when I know the specific rhythmic feel of the envelopes I want, because it's so easy to dial that in from the interface. Generally feel like I've been able to dial in the tone of the sound I want after that, from the sound selections and fx.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 15, 2021)

@Drumdude2112 ,

Unfortunately, my Audio Interface just died. The whole thing went dark. 

It most likely needs a new Power Supply. Hopefully I can get it repaired soon, really bad timing for it to do that. 

So, I won't be able to provide any feedback until I have it fixed. 

Sorry.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Nov 16, 2021)

Remember that we have a zero-questions 14 day return window! So there's no risk in trying it out.


----------



## NathanRightnour (Nov 28, 2021)

Today is the last day to save.

Whether you're just starting to explore Wide Blue Sound's sonic universe, or filling out your collection, there isn't a better time to buy in.


----------



## rnb_2 (Nov 28, 2021)

NathanRightnour said:


> Today is the last day to save.
> 
> Whether you're just starting to explore Wide Blue Sound's sonic universe, or filling out your collection, there isn't a better time to buy in.


Just to be clear, from the timer above it looks like the sale goes through tomorrow. Is that not the case?


----------



## NathanRightnour (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks for noticing Rick  Seems like we made the old "midnight on the wrong date" mistake a few weeks ago when we setup the timer. Of course we will honor the timer, so the sale will go through tomorrow.


----------



## jesussaddle (Jul 1, 2022)

Wide Blue Sound does seem to have a good product line and good support. Count me in!


----------

